# Do I have enough time to smoke some cheese to use in a fatty?



## daboryder (Nov 20, 2014)

Today is Thursday and I really should have thought of this much sooner. We are going to a potluck party on Saturday evening and I want to make and smoke a fatty on Saturday afternoon. I put a pound or so of caraway spiced Gouda in the smoker today but I want to use some of it in the fatty. I will use ground pork, sauerkraut, those white bratwurst that are so good braised in beer, caraway, fennel and the cheese from today's smoke unless there is some reason why I shouldn't use it.

Will it be okay to use that soon? I know that it will be better in a couple of weeks or more but time is pressing.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 20, 2014)

Daboryder said:


> Today is Thursday and I really should have thought of this much sooner. We are going to a potluck party on Saturday evening and I want to make and smoke a fatty on Saturday afternoon. I put a pound or so of caraway spiced Gouda in the smoker today but I want to use some of it in the fatty. I will use ground pork, sauerkraut, those white bratwurst that are so good braised in beer, caraway, fennel and the cheese from today's smoke unless there is some reason why I shouldn't use it.
> 
> Will it be okay to use that soon? I know that it will be better in a couple of weeks or more but time is pressing.


Give it a taste on Saturday and see what you think. If it is not to bitter then go for it.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daboryder (Nov 20, 2014)

So today was pretty mild, the temperature hovered at around 0 degrees C  (32F), but it still got too warm inside my smoker with just the AMNPS going. My cheese got a little bit flaccid.

I think it will be fine for the fatty though. 
I'll have to work on a outside source of smoke for doing cold stuff. The oven I use for smoking is a little too small and some heat builds up even without the power on.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 20, 2014)

Daboryder said:


> So today was pretty mild, the temperature hovered at around 0 degrees C (32F), but it still got too warm inside my smoker with just the AMNPS going. My cheese got a little bit flaccid.
> 
> I think it will be fine for the fatty though.
> I'll have to work on a outside source of smoke for doing cold stuff. The oven I use for smoking is a little too small and some heat builds up even without the power on.


it looks good. What are you smoking in that would get that hot with a AMNPS?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daboryder (Nov 20, 2014)

themule69 said:


> it looks good. What are you smoking in that would get that hot with a AMNPS?
> Happy smoken.
> David



I converted a Maytag electric stove. It cooks great, but the AMNPS sitting on the floor of the oven might be too close to the cheese on the top rack.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 20, 2014)

Daboryder said:


> I converted a Maytag electric stove. It cooks great, but the AMNPS sitting on the floor of the oven might be too close to the cheese on the top rack.


Maybe move it to the side and build a foil pan tent 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Happy smoken.

david


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 20, 2014)

I'd still eat that cheese!  Well, after a couple of weeks...:drool

That old oven is just begging for a mailbox!


----------



## daboryder (Nov 21, 2014)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I'd still eat that cheese!  Well, after a couple of weeks...:drool
> 
> That old oven is just begging for a mailbox!



You know, I was thinking just that. The pan of dust in that previous photo sits in a six inch hole and rests upon the lower element. I use it for hotter cooking because setting the oven at 225 or lower doesn't maintain an adequate smolder. For lower temps and longer cooks, I put a pizza stone over the hole and put the AMNPS on that. A mailbox could be ducted in from below by continuing the hole through the next layer of the oven floor and into the storage area below. I'd have to pull the drawer right out.

I also have a smoke generator that I built out of a big coffee can and some black pipe. To use that, I'd have to drill a one inch hole through the side of the oven, near the bottom. That might be a bit easier.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 22, 2014)

Good looking color on that cheese hope it turns out for you!! Let us know how the fatty turns out?? We love pics 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 22, 2014)

The AMNPS will definitely heat a insulated smoker like your oven considerably.  When placing one in my 22 cf. smoker the temp will easily increase 30°.

Consider a mailbox type conversion for your oven.  By doing so the smoke temps will be greatly decreased and you will have what I call a clean smoke.  A clean smoke is one that much of the creosote is removed before interring the smoke collector (your oven).

Suggestion when in need of some smoked cheese in a rush as for your fatty, shred it then smoke it.  It will take on smoke very quickly compared to blocks or thick slices.

The following may be helpful.

Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View   My Cold Smoking Options w/Q - View

Tom


----------



## daboryder (Nov 22, 2014)

The cheese turned out just fine. It was a little rubbery but after I grated it it was good. I used most of it in the fatty and what was left over, I made egg and ham breakfast buns. Big crusty buns from the Portuguese bakery down the street, the shredded cheese, fresh eggs from the Hutterite colony nearby and some honey smoked ham. It was pretty darn good.

The fatty is nearly done, I glazed the bacon wrap with maple syrup and Canadian whisky mixed with brown sugar and water. Cartelized with a butane torch. This one is for tonight's potluck so I can't show a picture, but I think it'll be really good.


----------



## daboryder (Nov 22, 2014)

This one had a pretty light smoke. I mixed hickory pellets with maple dust and lit them up in my ANMPS. The dust slows down the burn, I think.


----------



## daboryder (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm going to serve it up with some home made buns and apricot wheat ale from St Ambroise Brewery in Quebec!


----------



## daboryder (Nov 22, 2014)

Image



__ daboryder
__ Nov 22, 2014






The finished product, oh yeah


----------



## daboryder (Nov 22, 2014)

Plus a OMG Chocolate Cake made by my Beautiful Young Bride!












Image



__ daboryder
__ Nov 22, 2014


----------



## ameskimo1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh I love chocolate like on that cake - but that fatty looks spectacular. I had to pause a moment to take it in.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks great - what no money shot on the fatty??


----------



## daboryder (Nov 23, 2014)

driedstick said:


> Looks great - what no money shot on the fatty??



The fatty was made for a dinner party so no money shot. It did receive much appreciation though.:sausage:


----------

